# Moult stuck on abdomen?



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

My b.boehmei has moulted and the moult has stuck on the top of her abdomen, she's a sling, is there anything I can do to help it come off? I'm hoping keeping the humidity high might help? What is the chances of it coming off on its own?


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Looks very dry, give the substrate a good spray or tlc seperate tub with damp kitchen roll.


----------



## Pogonaviti (Jan 21, 2014)

The best thing I can suggest is to leave the T be, it should get rid of the moult itself and unattach it but if it doesn't after a day or two you could try removing with tweezers very gently although I doubt it's recommendable.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Rogue665 said:


> Looks very dry, give the substrate a good spray or tlc seperate tub with damp kitchen roll.


Without seeing the full set up we don't know if there is a sufficient moist patch near the water bowl, spiders, much like reptiles, will seek out the moisture when they need it (I know mine do), for all we know the area around the water dish, if there is one, might be very damp indeed BUT then again there are species which require it bone dry, Brachys for example, my Brachy's I keep bone dry and they molt without issue.

OP, I've had this before with one of mine and the spider sorted itself out soon enough.


----------



## jaybott (Mar 12, 2014)

Op the last thing you want to do is try pulling it off leave the spider to it. If spider don't sort it within say 24 hours cut off as much of the OLD shed as you can ! leaving the stuck part attached to the spider. When the spider next sheds it'll sort itself out most properly.


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers everyone, kept the humidity up and she sorted herself out, looking pretty!


----------



## jaybott (Mar 12, 2014)

Glad everything worked out ok :2thumb:


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

Not all Brachy's should be kept bone dry. I keep my B. Vagans on the moist side.



AilsaM said:


> Without seeing the full set up we don't know if there is a sufficient moist patch near the water bowl, spiders, much like reptiles, will seek out the moisture when they need it (I know mine do), for all we know the area around the water dish, if there is one, might be very damp indeed BUT then again there are species which require it bone dry, Brachys for example, my Brachy's I keep bone dry and they molt without issue.
> 
> OP, I've had this before with one of mine and the spider sorted itself out soon enough.


----------

